# Tool or method to protect baseboards from roller splatter?



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

Does anyone have a tool or method to protect baseboards from roller splatter when rolling walls, besides using tape / masking paper? Tape and paper can get expensive when painting a lot of rooms, it takes time to set up and it's not great for the environment in terms of waste. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a tool that I could move along the baseboards as I roll the walls.


----------



## Wareaglerebel (Jun 26, 2017)

I have started doing my baseboards last bc of that. It does take a little extra time since cutting the wall to the bb is easier than cutting bb to wall. But if you figure in time to clean the few spots it evens out. Or you can make sure to roll your paint out high to start with. Then work it towards the bottom.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

You could keep a wet rag handy to wipe the spatter off before it dries. Also using premium paints keeps the spatter to a minimum.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Maybe a skate board with sheet metal attached to it.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Vinyl cove base*



thegreenroom said:


> Does anyone have a tool or method to protect baseboards from roller splatter when rolling walls, besides using tape / masking paper? Tape and paper can get expensive when painting a lot of rooms, it takes time to set up and it's not great for the environment in terms of waste. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a tool that I could move along the baseboards as I roll the walls.


Go get a box of the cheapest vinyl cove base/wall cove base. 

https://mobileimages.lowes.com/product/converted/719381/719381416064lg.jpg

They come in 4' lengths and are 4" high, making them taller than most baseboards. Turn them upside down and have the curved bottom edge rest over the top of the baseboard and against the wall so that the back of the cove is facing you. They stay in place better on carpet than hard floors. You can set up one wall at a time or a whole room at a time. If this works out well for you, you might consider buying enough to do several rooms with. For smaller areas under 4' in length, cut pieces of various lengths to cover those areas. If you can be careful and not get too much paint on the cove, they should be able to travel with you from job to job.

I would try one box of these first. Do one wall at a time and see how it works for you.

This is one item that should be readily available at any BB store. Look for them on sale.

futtyos


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Paint spray on baseboards*



Wareaglerebel said:


> I have started doing my baseboards last bc of that. It does take a little extra time since cutting the wall to the bb is easier than cutting bb to wall. But if you figure in time to clean the few spots it evens out. Or you can make sure to roll your paint out high to start with. Then work it towards the bottom.


I can remember times when I followed that sequence. When I went to paint the baseboards, they had paint spatter on them from rolling the walls. That was a long time ago, however. I probably stopped using wall paint that spattered too much anyway.

I do agree with you that it is easier to cut in the baseboards after the walls are painted than before. It would appear that painting, for the most part, should be done like cleaning, start from the top and work your way down.

futtyos


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't know that tape and paper is expensive relative to an entire job. On a large job you might use 2-3 rolls? Thats like $10-12 with the tape.
Anyway, I got tired of taping real tight on the base and having it bleed through. So I started taping just below the top edge. This way I can still cut down to the top of the base without touching the tape and the base is protected from splatter. It was mentioned, premium paints with a nice microfiber cover will not splatter. The extra paper underneath drops laid on top helps protect when drops start to move around as you move the ladders too.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

tape is cheap and most painters are better off taping base.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I don't know that tape and paper is expensive relative to an entire job. On a large job you might use 2-3 rolls? Thats like $10-12 with the tape.
> Anyway, I got tired of taping real tight on the base and having it bleed through. So I started taping just below the top edge. This way I can still cut down to the top of the base without touching the tape and the base is protected from splatter. It was mentioned, premium paints with a nice microfiber cover will not splatter. The extra paper underneath drops laid on top helps protect when drops start to move around as you move the ladders too.


I agree about the expense issue. If it's factored in to your job as it should be, the expense should be a none issue. 

As to the "green" aspect, yeah, there is a bit of waste but compared to a typical spray job, very little. You can even pull it, reverse it so the outside edge becomes the inside edge, and then reuse it. But the savings in cost in doing so is likely very little considering the extra labor involved in messing with doing that.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nobody likes the skate board idea?


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Nobody likes the skate board idea?


I guess not.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Nobody likes the skate board idea?


 
It would only work out there in la,la, land:vs_laugh:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

thegreenroom said:


> Does anyone have a tool or method to protect baseboards from roller splatter when rolling walls, besides using tape / masking paper? Tape and paper can get expensive when painting a lot of rooms, it takes time to set up and it's not great for the environment in terms of waste. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a tool that I could move along the baseboards as I roll the walls.


 
Ignoring that part, if your not charging enough to cover some tape, then you need serious help.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> Nobody likes the skate board idea?




Actually, that might work for painting base. Since my knees won't take it anymore, I always sit down and scoot around when painting base these days. 

I don't own a skateboard, though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

chrisn said:


> It would only work out there in la,la, land:vs_laugh:


You're just jealous of the genius.


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the thoughts, tips and ideas, really appreciated - even for the skateboard idea (and graphic!) :-D - I thought that was great!! I will experiment with some of those ideas and see what works well.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*For moving along*



CApainter said:


> Nobody likes the skate board idea?


For moving along the wall while rolling paint, yes, but not for covering the baseboards.

futtyos

P.S. I only use a skateboard on hard floors, not carpeting.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm now thinking of using a skateboard when doing bids. Should speed the process up considerably.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Wheeee!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

futtyos said:


> For moving along the wall while rolling paint, yes, but not for covering the baseboards.
> 
> futtyos
> 
> P.S. I only use a skateboard on hard floors, not carpeting.


 But isn't it when you're rolling that the base boards need to be covered? 

I would want at least a 4 ft shield on top of the Mobil platform, that would accommodate various base board heights. The shields could also be disposable, like the card board ones I use now...And with remote control just to make it fun.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Long piece of cardboard, bend the edge closest to the wall at an angle so it covers the base, slide it along the wall. A long, thin piece works best. I used to do it like that pretty often, it's a simple and easy way to shield the baseboard. Hardly ever do it now though, I just tape it. 


I like the skateboard idea too.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

The easiest way to do the process is tape if you paint or don't have to paint the baseboard. If you're painting the baseboard, it's easier to paint it first. If you want a straight line, paint your baseboard with whatever paint. Give it a day or more to dry and tape the top of the base. Before you use your wall paint come back with your base paint and seal the tape which will produce a consistent nice line as long as you do a good job taping. By doing this you are also going to protect against any splatter. I tape before I even start trimming just in case of any drips or splatter from the brush.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

CK_68847 said:


> The easiest way to do the process is tape if you paint or don't have to paint the baseboard. If you're painting the baseboard, it's easier to paint it first. If you want a straight line, paint your baseboard with whatever paint. Give it a day or more to dry and tape the top of the base. Before you use your wall paint come back with your base paint and seal the tape which will produce a consistent nice line as long as you do a good job taping. By doing this you are also going to protect against any splatter. I tape before I even start trimming just in case of any drips or splatter from the brush.


The OP is looking for a way to completely eliminate tape in the interest of time, waste, and ultimately stewardship of our environment. A very noble cause. So far, a skate board with sheet metal attached to it is at a respectable position on the leader board.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

CK_68847 said:


> The easiest way to do the process is tape if you paint or don't have to paint the baseboard. If you're painting the baseboard, it's easier to paint it first. If you want a straight line, paint your baseboard with whatever paint. Give it a day or more to dry and tape the top of the base. Before you use your wall paint come back with your base paint and seal the tape which will produce a consistent nice line as long as you do a good job taping. By doing this you are also going to protect against any splatter. I tape before I even start trimming just in case of any drips or splatter from the brush.


You mean, like a professional?


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

CApainter said:


> The OP is looking for a way to completely eliminate tape in the interest of time, waste, and ultimately stewardship of our environment. A very noble cause. So far, a skate board with sheet metal attached to it is at a respectable position on the leader board.


 
keep thinking that way, it's good for the soul:vs_laugh:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Nobody likes the skate board idea?


Why ruin a perfectly good skateboard?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> The OP is looking for a way to completely eliminate tape in the interest of time, waste, and ultimately stewardship of our environment. A very noble cause. So far, a skate board with sheet metal attached to it is at a respectable position on the leader board.


But what about all of the pollution created from manufacturing the skateboard? making those urethane wheels creates a lot of nasty plastic smells!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> But what about all of the pollution created from manufacturing the skateboard? making those urethane wheels creates a lot of nasty plastic smells!


"Skateboard" was just a descriptor for a similar platform that would be manufactured out of sustainable resources. Like recycled cellulose for the base, and plastic for the wheels. Remember, you don't have to do any tricks with this piece of equipment.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Cardboard... Look into it....


----------

